# Süß: Katy Perry im Kölner Palladium



## Mandalorianer (18 März 2011)

*Süß: Katy Perry im Kölner Palladium
am 11. März
​*


*Kalifornische Träume schmecken nach Doughnuts und Zuckerwatte – zumindest, wenn es nach Katy Perry geht. Die 26-Jährige machte auf ihrer "California Dreams Tour" Station in Köln und lud im ausverkauften Palladium zur klebrig-süßen Lollipop-Party. Die arme Katy, die in einer Traumwelt aus Bonbons und Sahne auf die Suche nach der wahren Liebe (dem Kuchenverkäufer "Baker's Boy") ist – mit diesem Videoeinspieler beginnt das Konzert. Um den Traum dann auf der Bühne wahr werden zu lassen: Umrahmt von überdimensionalen Süßigkeiten, im Herzchenkleid, mit Glitzermikro und "Teenage Dream" startet Perry in einen Abend der unterhaltsamsten Sorte.​*

Ob riesige Wasserbälle, rosa Schaumbläschen, Tanzeinlagen mit Pfauenfedern – Katy Perrys Show strotzt vor Ideen. So spielt sie die fleischgewordene Musikbox, als sie für einen Euro vier Songs anderer Künstler (an-)singt. Und sie holt Jungs, die sich "Katy" auf die Bäuche geschrieben haben, zum Tänzchen auf die Bühne.

"Du änderst deine Meinung so oft wie ein Mädchen seine Klamotten", singt sie in "Hot n' Cold" und legt die Messlatte hoch: Während dieses Stücks wechselt die Kalifornierin beachtliche sieben Mal das Outfit (insgesamt trägt sie bei 17 Liedern 17 verschiedene Kleider). Dass sie es daneben schafft, auch gesanglich zu überzeugen, macht das Ganze umso beeindruckender. Nach dem Konzert hat man das Gefühl, dass Karneval erst jetzt richtig zu Ende ist. 


*Quelle: RP*


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (18 März 2011)

bin mir fast sicher: Schmeckt lecker    :thx:


----------

